
Show HN: JSON Editor (Beta) for MacOS 10.12 - LinaLauneBaer
http://christian-kienle.de/apps/jayson/
======
LinaLauneBaer
I have been working on this little free JSON editor app for a few weekends.

Personally: I like it.

I will continue to work on it each weekend until it is perfect for me and
maybe others. What do you think so far?

------
stephenr
Can you elaborate on the technical reason for being Sierra only?

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
There is no technical reason for Sierra only.

